# How my beautiful Dusty came to me



## Maggie (Feb 18, 2005)

Last summer I got a phone call from my son, he told me my granddaughter was walking home with a friend the night before. They decided to use a short cut over the railroad tracks. As they were walking by the tracks they heard something like meowing and when they looked around they saw a box on the track..I might mention this is a very busy place being in the corridor between Montreal and Toronto so a lot of trains go through this area. She picked up the box and saw that it was taped down, ripped it open and found three kittens inside. How could anyone be so cruel as to leave these little creatures on the tracks to be killed by an oncoming train. She took the kittens out and placed them in her friend's back pack and took them home with her. She didn't say anything to her parents that night but the next morning she told her dad. This is when he decided to call me. I had lost my 22 year old cat Weezer just a short time before and had decided not to get another cat, having lost a lot of animals over the years I decided the pain was too much. Besides I still had 2 pet rats. He told me just to come over and take a look at them. I told my husband I was going to see these little kittens but I wouldn't decide that day. How well my husband knows me. I went over and there were two females and one male, they were adorable, playing all together. One of the little females had already found a home and they were just waiting for my granddaughter's friend to come and get her. So I chose the male, he was all over me and it didn't take me long to decide to take him home. My son loaned me his carrier, he has two cats of his own and a dog so he really didn't want to add anymore to his little family. So home I came with my new kitten, my husband knowing me very well had already prepared a litter box for the little guy. He knew if I saw the kittens I'd bring one home. I let him name him and he called him Dusty. The last little female went to my niece and she named her after me, little Maggie...so all three found good homes. Dusty is our baby but Dusty had a problem, he was biting us all the time, I guess this was his way of playing, he'd hide behind doors and pounce on us as we'd walk by. Both my husband and myself were covered with bites, our legs were bleeding all the time. Dusty by the way will be two years old sometime around April, last May my niece's cat Splash (she has 3 cats) had a litter and I went over to see them...big mistake. I fell in love with an orange long haired little guy and told her he was mine. When I brought him home he became Dusty's little baby..Dusty would wash him completely, they played together and Dusty was very gentle with him, they would sleep together..it was so cute to watch. Dusty is his big brother and if Garfield, named by my great nephew, isn't within eyesight he goes crazy looking for him all over. When Garfield went to the vet for his "operation" Dusty was almost beyond himself, he searched every nook and cranny of the house, I never saw a cat so upset as he was that day. And when Garfield came home he was so happy, groomed him and looked after him. I've never had a moment of regret, I've been blessed with my two boys. And in finishing I would like to mention that my husband who didn't want any more cats is totally taken with them, he calls them his little "cowboys". Being a couple of seniors we fill our days in watching them play and rip our house apart and they chase each other all over the place. As I mentioned I have a pet rat, she's a young girl I adopted from the local Humane Society, she loves to come out and play with the boys. What a wonderful little family we have, we love each and everyone of them. :Thank you for reading my story.


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

*Dusty*

What a lovely story - I don't visit this forum often enough, so I missed it when you first posted.
I hope you'll stay around to tell us more tales of your lovely boys.

seashell


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Maggie what a sweet story. 
This is the first time Ive visited this part of the forum in awhile.
Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Aww, very sweet story...thank you for sharing.  
I bet it is so cute watching the cats play with your pet rat. I think rats are so adorable.


----------



## Maggie (Feb 18, 2005)

*my beautiful Dusty*

Thank you for your replies, it's very much appreciated. My boys are doing fine, shedding tons of hair all over my house, the vacuum cleaner is on the go constantly. They're spending more time outside now that the weather is a bit milder, they're also tearing my house apart chasing each other, spring is in the air! Doesn't matter cause we love them so much. They're our babies. There also seems to be more playtime with Sweetiepie my dear little female rat. They're so gentle with her, hard to believe how all these creatures can get along and respect each other, guess humans could learn a lot from them! Thanks again, Maggie


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)




----------



## jazzo (Apr 19, 2005)

awe , that's a great story


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Oh, Maggie - what a sweet story and so well told - thank you for it!
It brought tears to my eyes to read what a tender-hearted, nurturing kitty Dusty is.
I hope one day we can see pictures of your cowboys and the pet rat playing together  !


----------



## Perdy_Pepa (Oct 9, 2005)

I cried, i'm such a wimp the bit about garfield looking for dusty reminded me of when Pepa died and Chippy was looking for her everywhere for about a week so we had to get Emmy.


----------

